# Running offleash



## alba (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I was speaking to a weimaraner owner this morning who told me that I should only be letting my 7 month old bitch pup run for 15 mins twice a day. She and my other dog a 18 month old NSDTR were playing beside me as I jogged round my local golf course she was probably off for 40 mins. I didn't see anything wrong with this having read articles saying that vizslas require a good hour running if not more. Also is it not a general rule 5 mins for each month? Obviously I don't want to cause her any health risks no or later. I ask the vet regarding running with my 6 month oldELkhound and the vet informed me there wasn't a problem as long as it wasnt hard running.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

alba,
I didn't quite understand- were the dogs jogging beside you or were they playing with each other while you were running? I have my 7 month puppy run off leash, so that he dictates when he runs and walks for an hr or more at a time without any problems since he was a little guy. People told me the same thing that they told you, but I sort of dismissed it. My vet said the same thing as yours. I have not been jogging with him, although I'll probably start soon for small increments of time (20-30 min) on trail only, not asphalt. I suspect that the larger problem is running them without a break for periods of time (especially on a hard surface) and not so much having them explore and run/ walk as they please in a field, trail, etc.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Agree with Laurita. Asphalt & making a V younger than 15-18m run with you for exercise is where problems arise. Trail running is a better alternative. Off- leash is the best. As stated, your pup gets to dictate the pace & breaks. With plenty of water, human exercise/adventures should be dictated by the dog & age if the 2 are done together. If our Pumpkin was limited to two 15m sessions per day, even from 9wks old, I'm not sure I/hubby/kids/furniture/Pumpkin's mental health would have made it to her 1st birthday this Sunday


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL, kellygh. Amen to that. When ppl would tell me he shouldn't run at all, I'd do an internal eye roll and think, "if you had a vizsla, you'd know that the running is either outside or in your living room." But I'd smile and say, "mmm, I'll have to look into that."

Happy first birthday, Pumpkin!!!


----------



## alba (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your replies when I say she runs with me, I run on a golf course and the dogs are off the lead and runs and play fights on the green with my toller as I run round part of the course. I'm probably only doing a couple of miles as I'm aware that she is young and stop reguarly to check they are both fine and catch my breath. My plan is as she gets older increase the distance slowly. As i was finishing my run thats when i met him and the three dogs started playing i mentioned that she was still bouncing about after the run.He was also going on about hip displacia and that the vet could tell that she was running too far as her feet would be flat is there any truth in that?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

umm, not sure about the flat foot part. Never heard that, but hip dysplasia and other joint issues are reasons to avoid strenuous exercise with young dogs. Avoid the asphalt & running miles until your pup matures at approx 15-18m. Golf courses in good shape are typically pretty plush. My pup, Pumpkin, does some running on pavement on the way to fields. She controls her pace (off leash) and frequently stops to sniff & point etc. I do not measure our walks/runs for distance, but we are mostly in the fields and woods. She does a lot of sprinting, jumping etc. Technically, those things are not good for your pup, because the growth plates & joints can get damaged; however, this is how Pumpkin rolls. I do not run along side of her for miles. Sometimes, I can just stand in the field and watch her do her thing. That is her natural drive to move, hunt, and be Pumpkin. I will not squelch that. I protect her from the miles on asphalt, playing games on very hard surfaces etc. I prefer her to dictate her exercise needs, and her behavior at home is always a good indication  I bet even if you walk along the golf course, your pup will run circles around you, run ahead etc, and get plenty of exercise without you even trying. She is going to run regardless unless you leash her. Vs need to stretch to be mentally & physically healthy. Always bring water for your pup warm or cold out. Have fun!


----------

